# Full day of Wheeler Dealers



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

On all day today (30 th) on Discovery Shed


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The lttle fat ****er spoils it for me, hes such a prat, Eds ok


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

^ why does he insist on running his slimy fat hands over the freshly done paintwork, or breathe come to that?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Eds become a bit of a fatty recently though ain't he?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Or why does Mike insist on searching for cars in wierd locations. Always in a layby with his laptop and iphone. WHats wrong with at home on the PC?!?


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

I love watching Ed doing the oily bits but you've got to laugh at the economics of the whole thing. Several days or weeks of Ed's work to turn a few hundred quid profit. Wouldn't work in the real world would it?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I love watching Ed doing the oily bits but you've got to laugh at the economics of the whole thing. Several days or weeks of Ed's work to turn a few hundred quid profit. Wouldn't work in the real world would it?


nope it wouldnt, I see it all the time up the auctions people having a go one major problem and they soon bin there wheeler dealer dreams with all there cash down the pan


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> The lttle fat ****er spoils it for me, hes such a prat, Eds ok


You Mr perfect then?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

mk2jon said:


> You Mr perfect then?


Actually no I`m a big fat ****er


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Actually no I`m a big fat ****er


:lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

This WD parody really sums up the show:






LOL


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Always enjoy Wheeler Dealers. It's one of those TV shows I can watch time and again without getting bored.

Favourite episodes are: the Intergrale, Cosworth and 944.:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Always makes me laugh in other programmes Mike does. "Never ask if the specific car is for sale, just incase the private seller is a trader"

And what does he do on wheeler dealers, goes against his advice he spouts in his other programmes.

He's such a ****y twunt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

i like it, makes me laugh that mike is like every car dealer i have met!


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Mike and Ed make a great team.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i like wheeler dealers its good.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If someone came to buy my car and started using a leather chamois to dry it before I was even out the house they would be booted up the ass!!


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Mike is extremely annoying. His enthusiasm is just so fake. Ed seems overwhelmed by mikes big personality.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to know how much it would really cost them to fix the cars up when the price of labour is added to the bill at the end!


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sure I spied a 3M rotary at the start of all the shows in Eds hand today


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nearly bought one of their cars, is all just a bit of fun and all done for the tv show... 

people need to stop taking it so seriously... 

:thumb:


----------

